# 20 ga Pistol grip



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone make a decent correct fitting pistol grip for a remington 20 ga. ?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Just to be sure, we are talking about an Remington 870 correct? And when you want a pistol grip only, no shoulder stock?


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes,that is correct...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK....

Check out:

Pachmayr Vindicator

ATI Pistol Grip

Hogue Tamer Shotgun Grip 

I'd probably go with the Hogue first, then Pachmayr.
*
*


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you much !


----------

